# Citalopram



## 18255 (Mar 28, 2005)

Have been prescribed 10mg daily by my GP, anyone else taking this at present?I've been on this for around 2 weeks but if anything I'm feeling more depressed.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

I was on it for a month and it did nothing.It is for depression. Doctor gave it to me to go along with my anxiety med (Lorazapam ).Still did nothing.I heard on the Tv that it is causing alot of problems and to contact your lawyer if you ever have suicide idea's.


----------



## 18255 (Mar 28, 2005)

Oh my God, suicidial thoughts.... I'm worried now about taking it, I must admit I have been feeling more down since taking it but surely that's just a coincedence?


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

I think you have to give them a wee bit of time to get into your system.. glad to see you back posting..


----------



## 18255 (Mar 28, 2005)

Had an appointment with pschcologist today, he says that it will be 3 to 4 weeks before I see a difference, but recommends I tell GP dosage should be upped to 20 mg daily.Hopefully the anti depressants along with seeing him should help , at the moment I don't think I've ever been so down or had so many little situations bring on IBS symptoms.He says that things should start to change when I can understand how my anxiety is brought about and when I can learn not to be so hard on myself, but we'll see, I can't go on practically living on loperamide just to get out the door.


----------



## 17705 (Mar 27, 2006)

I've been taking this for about 2 years now. I have had no problems with it. It has helped with anxiety and therefore, usually, less IBS-D.


----------



## 18255 (Mar 28, 2005)

hi divinitysounds promising, thanks


----------



## 21667 (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi i'd just like to add stick with it! i've been taking citalopram for a while and it does make you feel so-oo bad for the first few weeks but once the those bad thoughts wear off hopefully you will feel a lot better! unfortunately it hasnt helped with my ibs an iota but i feel slightly more hopeful there will be a magic cure one day!


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome moyerboat


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi, I'm now on Mitrazapene (god knows if that is how its spelt) but was initially prescribed Citralopram. They didn't suit me at all and made me very panicky. The key to antidepressants is that they are very idiosyncratic ie one can suit one doesn't suit another. The leaflet that comes with all of them would freak the sanest person out and most do warn about suicidal thoughts, it is only a tiny, tiny minority that are affected in this way but with our litigious society it has to be put down. I gave up reading the bloody things, I am so suggestive that I'd end up with every side effect known (or unknown) to mankind. Plenty of my friends take it to wonderful effect.The first week on any antidepressant is bloody tough but you have to give it time - mine took about 6-8 weeks to have any affect at all, you might be lucky.All the very best.Sue


----------



## 18255 (Mar 28, 2005)

Cheers for the encouragement Sue


----------



## Craig_J (Nov 14, 2005)

I've been prescribed Citalopram today. I'm on 10mg. Read the booklet that came with it and it's made me a little nervous taking them.I told the doctor I didn't want anti depressents as I'm not depressed. My problem is anxiety. But from the booklet Citalopram can be used as both anti depressents (when dosage is 20mg or above) or for panic disorders (dosage of 10mg).I have to start taking them tonight and see the doctor in a month to see how I'm progressing. Can't say that I'm looking forward to this after seeing some of the comments above.


----------



## 23208 (Jan 22, 2006)

I have been on Citalopram, started at 20mg and now up to 40mg, since February and have had no major problems. When I first statrted I had some side effects but none severe enough to make me stop taking it. However, it has helped with my anxiety attacks that I was getting with my IBS. Today I went to Target, which is about a 15 min. ride from my house, without taking Immodium. I couldn't even do that a month ago. So if your Dr. wants to try it at least give it a chance. It's not a mircle cue and it might not work for you. But it's working for me.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2006)

Mrs Nookie - I think its true of any anti-d (Cit) included that MANY, though by no means all new users experience some side effects, some of these can be quite distressing, so its wise, in the early stages, to keep in close contact with your Doc.I was put onto Cit. as I suffer with depression but it didn't work for me, though it does for millions and millions of people. I am now on Mitrazapene (not a commonly used drug - sometimes known as Zisprin), again, doesn't suit everybody by a long chalk and I had a really tough time getting used to it - probbo took about 6-8 weeks before I saw any real progress but, again, people vary. 2 weeks is a very, very short time, so I'd say stick with it, but keep in close contact with the docs.Good luckSorry6, just noticed some writing above (that looks like mine) - so apologies if I've repeated myself.Good luckSue xxx


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2006)

Shucks Mrs N - should read all the bloody postings shouldn't I!!Hows you doing anyway?Sue


----------



## Craig_J (Nov 14, 2005)

Has anyone had a loss of appetite since taking Citalopram? If so, how long was it before it came back?I've been on this for a week and will wait a couple more to let myself get used to the tablets. I'm seeing the do on the 19th for a progress report anyway.Just fed up not being hungry and having to force food down, as I know I have to eat.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes, Craig, for the very brief period I was on it - not an uncommon symptom, though I agree not nice. Loss of appetite was a particular issue when I was put on Prozac.Good luckSue


----------



## 18255 (Mar 28, 2005)

Hiya SueI think the citalopram 20mg along with fortnightly CBT appointments are helping.Only thing is though psychologist has recommended that I keep use of loperamide to a bare minimum, to find out if that is not helping my bowels. It's been really scary going out without loperamide but I'm trying hard to beat this and get my life back.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2006)

Hun - I'm with you all the way. I'm on a tiny dose of valium 2mg at night along with 30mg of mitrazapene - I have to see my shrink on Thursday and am DREADING it - I'm really well but when I try to cut out the valium completely I'm a mess - very shaky and nervy and I know they want me off it completely but our wonderful counsellor lady says its important to be well for at least 6 months before they start mucking about with my prescription - so you and me both girl. I'm dead chuffed for you that your anti-d is working well. I know loads of peeps who do really well on citralopram (not me - it made me dead panicky) but thats the things with this anti-d lark - its very, very person specific.Good luck our kid and stay in touch!!!Where abouts in Scotland are you? You lucky girl, gods own country (I was at Uni in Edinburgh about a thousand years' ago!!).Sue


----------



## 18255 (Mar 28, 2005)

You're really going through the mill Sue, my problems don't seem half as bad as where you've been, to Hell and back it seems.I've not been posting much lately, trying not to dwell on the bad days of which there are still a fair few.I've had a look in the CBT forum, but feel a wee bit intimidated to post there as the posters have formed quite a close knit group and seem to know each other well. (Hope I'm not being rude or offending anyone)Btw, I live in Aberdeen with my family where we moved 5 years ago from Inverness.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2006)

Saw my psychiatrist today and she was really reasonable (see other thread).No, I agree with you re the CBT site and I'm sure you're not offending anyone.You take careSue


----------



## 20680 (Apr 8, 2006)

I am on my 8th day of Citalopram and I still feel terrible. Its only a low dose but I am not functioning properly, although I have got to keep taking it and give it a chance.BTW Mrs Nookie I am Scottish too from Glasgow although I now live in the South of England.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2006)

I would say Hamsphire - yes, give it time - 6/8 weeks though if you are feeling really terrible, always talk to the GP or your psychiatrist (if you are seeing one). I saw mine yesterday, and thank god, she's on the same wavelength as me. Anxiety is no fun at all, I really do sympathise - been there and got about 1,000 t-shirts!!!SueSue


----------



## Craig_J (Nov 14, 2005)

Apart from the first week where I had problems sleeping and lost my appetite, I feel fine on the tablets. I don't think they're helping the anxiety though, as I'm always on the loo before kickboxing. I was hoping the pills would stop me doing this, as I'm fed up loosing fluid before I leave the house to do two hours constant exercise.


----------

